# in labor........



## Purexpressions (Oct 10, 2011)

looking for some advice......2nd freshener, ligaments have Definatly been gone over 24hrs bout 30+. udder is full. yesterday had some goo, none since. Yesterday her vagina looked puffy and red, and now it doesnt. no other signs. can they go that long with ligaments gone? I have always heard 12-24hrs once they loose their ligaments, and I have heard they can come and go, but every time I feel them they are very much gone! Whole tail head moves, can almost touch fingers together around tail/spine. 
She seems happy as can be. 
Last's years kidding she had a tough labor, baby was in wrong position, and almost stuck. 
Could this be happening again?
any advice welcome! Thank you!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Go in and check how dilated she is. With a wrong presentation, it can slow labor down cause nothing is pushing on the cervix to open it fully. I had a breech this year that that happened. Once she dilated enough I could get my hand through the cervix I found two hocks. The kid was small, and I delivered her that way. The cervix enlarged as she pushed the kid into it. She had triplets, and I went ahead and pulled all three. They were a little stressed from the delivery, but stabilized and are doing fine. Better to check early before the situation becomes critical.


----------



## aggiebrewer (Apr 14, 2013)

good to see someone answer. thanks angie


----------



## Purexpressions (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for replying,
so how do you know how dialated she is?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

When you go in, if you don't feel anything but a kid/bubble, then you know she is fully dilated. If you run into something (end of her vagina), and then find a hard spot (cervix) with a hole in the middle, you can stick fingers in and see how far dilated she is. I had one this year that had the hardest time...she just wouldn't dilate. I worked and worked and worked, and finally got her open enough to deliver, but it was tough. When I first went in, I thought I was feeling just the bubble, but then felt around some more and realized I was feeling the bubble THROUGH the vaginal wall after finding the cervix, which was only open a finger wide. For whatever reason, the kid pushed against it was not causing her to dilate enough.  I saved the doe, but the kids died, probably due to the prolonged labor.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It varies how far in the cervix is depending if she is pushing against your hand or not. If she's not pushing you out, the cervix can be pretty high up, if she is pushing at it, it might only be about a finger length in.


----------



## Purexpressions (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, so I went in, and could really only fit three fingers in with out her making a fuss, and felt all around and could not feel anything, I never ran into an end, and just didnt feel anything. I really dont know If my whole hand could fit in there right now. 
So should I really try to get my whole hand and arm in till I feel something,
Or just wait. 
Is it possible just nothing will progress at all???
thanks for the help


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Get someone to hold her or clip her to the fence, and put your whole hand in. She won't like it, but it's not killing her. She is going to push out a kid that's larger than your hand. You'll probably need your whole hand in in order to find the cervix. It's amazingly roomy once you get in there. Use some lubrication. If her ligaments are gone, you should be able to get in. If you really can't get your hand in, then she's probably not as far as you think. Was the goo amber colored or whitish? The mucous plug can come away from early dilation. Amber colored goo usually means kidding is happening.

The problem with waiting without diagnosing is that things progress to train wreck stage, and outcomes are poor. If you think you were wrong about her being in labor, then wait, but if you truly think she was laboring, then I'd go in and try to get a picture of what is happening.


----------



## Purexpressions (Oct 10, 2011)

So last night I went in and checked again, this time all the way. I came to an end that was concave feeling. I really not sure if I felt her cervix at all, one thing possibly, it was lower than expected and definatly not dialated if that is what I was feeling. Could not feel baby or sac at all.

So any goo I saw was first white, then another time clear. Never saw alot. never amber color or blood streaked.

Since I went in last she has been dripping more white mucus. 

So I am assuming since she is feeling sooo good. Very alert and active. No contractions at all. That she just must not be ready yet? I know for sure those ligaments are gone and have been gone. 
Has anyone ever experieced lost ligaments for this long?

I'm not sure what else to do. There was no way to get to the baby to even try to rearrange it. 

Any more advice as what to do next? 

I am soo thankful for those of you who have commented with help! Thank you!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Actually I think there was a thread earlier this year where the ligaments went early in someone's doe. Sounds like she's close, but not in labor yet. If you mess with the cervix, she will start loosing more plug, so that's the white mucous.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your just rushing her. But doing pelvics helps you understand what you are feeling. As you do more you will be able to feel the whole area soften, open...and know the difference between a doe who is ready to kid, and your doe who is not.

There is no timeline other than a breeding date of when a doe will kid. Some does lose their ligiments early, some never, some fill with colostrum early, some done until in labor. But if you write all this down on your doe, she will likely repeat exactly the same thing over and over each year. 

It's kidding season , you are lucky anyone is awake enough to put a complete sentence together!  Vicki


----------



## Purexpressions (Oct 10, 2011)

wow, thanks for all the info! 

So.....she kidded this morning around 10:30am. Two beautiful doelings! All is well. The first doe was legs were back. The second doe had just one leg foward. But they are out and eating and healthy. Mom too! Phew!!

Thank you all again for taking time to help!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! The kid with its legs back may have held things up but so glad you got two healthy doelings


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats! So exciting.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats. It's always great to get doelings.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!

And just an FYI. I have two FF's that are due this week. On both of them, their ligaments are almost gone. So much so that I thought one of the does was going to kid early. But no, they are making me wait, as they should. I have never had an Alpine go before day 150.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! I have great grandma, grandma, mom, and daughter * all maternal line from great grandma) they all lose their ligs a solid week before kidding. Great grandma is up to about two weeks out now, but she's 8. They drive me nuts, but I know to expect it from them. Best momma's you can find though so can't complain too much. They are my market does.


----------

